# Happy 60th Birthday, Goblin!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And many more


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Goblin!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday ya big nerdo!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Goblin!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday old man!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

SIXTY? Six-OH? Aw, Boggy.... I'm positive someone switched the numbers around up there - I ***KNOW*** you are only OH-Six. But you still act like you are 4. HEHEHEHE 

Happy, happy birthday love, hope it is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

happy birthday OLE friend LOL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday dearest Goblin.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful birthday greetings! They really made my day. I hope 
all of you get to live to be my age and older and I'll be around to celebrate my 
70th...80th....90th.....and 100th birthdays with all of you.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Goblin!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Goblin, I wish you all the best!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks PrettyGhoul.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy Bday!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Sorry I'm late but I hope you had a very Happy Birthday Goblin! The age shouldn't matter; there's lots of us right behind and ahead of you


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

happy b-day!!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope you have a great Birthday!


----------

